# January 2008 Pool #3 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

24 . . . . . . scrapiron

Seanohue.......
field.......
tedrodgerscpa.....
Sanitariumite......
scrapiron.........
jpa0741.............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut........
DBall.....&#8230;...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........
CareP.......
The Dakotan........


----------



## woops

Congrats Billy! Will send out soon. Enjoy the win!!!! :ss


----------



## Seanohue

Congrats bro! Sending PM...


----------



## CareP

Way to mix it up this month, Scrapiron - congrats. PM me your addy & winnings will be sent.


----------



## gocowboys

Congrats. Pm with the address please.


----------



## scrapiron

WOOHOO! I can't believe it's me...
Thanks everyone!
Addy sent via PM.

24 . . . . . . scrapiron

Seanohue....... replied
field....... 
tedrodgerscpa.....
Sanitariumite......
scrapiron.........
jpa0741.............
reggiebuckeye.... replied
jovenhut........
DBall.....…...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........ replied
CareP....... replied
The Dakotan........


----------



## DBall

Delivery Confirmation™ Label Number: 0103 8555 7492 2484 1684

Out tomorrow AM! :tu

Congrats on the win!!!


----------



## The Dakotan

Congrats! I'll get your winnings out next week! PM sent.


----------



## field

Congrats Billy! Going out next week!! :tu


----------



## jovenhut

congrats on the win!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Some day my number will come...

Until then, CONGRATS Scrapiron. Got your PM, smokes going out in the next two days!!!

Ted


----------



## jpa0741

Congrats!:tu I'll get something out this week for you.


----------



## The Dakotan

Congrats, again! It's headed to you in the morning. 

DCN: 0103 8555 7491 8327 7548


----------



## Sanitariumite

I'll do my best to get it out tomorrow morning. Congrats on the win!


----------



## scrapiron

Funny thing, I got up yesterday morning on a trip to the Islands and upon checking clubstogie I noticed a pm. I thought crap, time to send out some more cigars.... Low and behold it was Seanohue asking for my address before I even knew I won.. What a suprise.

Thanks guys,

Seanohue..............replied
field......................replied
tedrodgerscpa........replied
Sanitariumite.........replied
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......replied
jovenhut...............replied
DBall.....&#8230;.............DC #
Smoked........... 
VegasSmoker... 
woops....................replied
CareP....................replied
The Dakotan...........DC #


----------



## field

Coming at you Billy! 0103 8555 7491 8379 2119 :ss


----------



## Smoked

Congrats. I will get these out this week.


----------



## DBall

These have left NY as of 11 am


----------



## gocowboys

Billy,

DC# 0307 1790 0001 4981 0754

Enjoy.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Your lucky numbers are

0307 0020 0000 4126 3062

:tu


----------



## scrapiron

Thanks guys,

Seanohue..............replied
field......................DC #
tedrodgerscpa........DC #
Sanitariumite.........replied
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......DC #
jovenhut...............replied
DBall.....&#8230;.............DC #
Smoked................replied
VegasSmoker... 
woops....................replied
CareP....................replied
The Dakotan...........DC #


----------



## Seanohue

Billy: 0103 8555 7492 5812 1615 
On it's way in the morning :tu


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Congrats Billy. I will get these out in a few days.


----------



## jovenhut

coming at you

DC#0413 1797 9250 3303 5141


----------



## scrapiron

Thanks guys,

Seanohue..............DC #
field......................DC #
tedrodgerscpa........DC #
Sanitariumite.........replied
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......DC #
jovenhut...............DC #
DBall.....&#8230;.............DC #
Smoked................replied
VegasSmoker........replied
woops....................replied
CareP....................replied
The Dakotan...........DC #


----------



## Sanitariumite

Ok, I hit a hangup, but the sticks should be out by the weekend.


----------



## scrapiron

Received one more that I have to match up the name and I'm not home now.. Will get it matched up later.

Seanohue..............DC #
field......................DC #
tedrodgerscpa........Received, Thank you!
Sanitariumite.........replied
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......Received, Thank you!
jovenhut...............DC #
DBall.....&#8230;.............DC #
Smoked................replied
VegasSmoker........replied
woops....................replied
CareP....................replied
The Dakotan...........DC #


----------



## scrapiron

More came today!:cb

Seanohue..............Received, Thank you!
field......................Received, Thank you!
tedrodgerscpa........Received, Thank you!
Sanitariumite.........replied
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......Received, Thank you!
jovenhut...............Received, Thank you!
DBall.....&#8230;.............Received, Thank you!
Smoked................replied
VegasSmoker........replied
woops....................replied
CareP....................replied
The Dakotan...........Received, Thank you!


----------



## CareP

scrapiron,
Headed your way...DC 0305 1720 0001 8198 8681.
Congrats again!


----------



## scrapiron

Update...

Seanohue..............Received, Thank you!
field......................Received, Thank you!
tedrodgerscpa........Received, Thank you!
Sanitariumite.........replied
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......Received, Thank you!
jovenhut...............Received, Thank you!
DBall.....&#8230;.............Received, Thank you!
Smoked................replied
VegasSmoker........replied
woops....................replied
CareP....................Received, Thank you!
The Dakotan...........Received, Thank you!


----------



## Sanitariumite

0307 0020 0001 0360 1993

Finally found a good use for all those Thompson's catalogs. The pages make for great packing material.


----------



## scrapiron

Sanitariumite said:


> 0307 0020 0001 0360 1993
> 
> Finally found a good use for all those Thompson's catalogs. The pages make for great packing material.


OH NO! I hope they can't track those pages and put me on their mailing list... 

Thanks Sanitariumite


----------



## woops

Sanitariumite said:


> Finally found a good use for all those Thompson's catalogs. The pages make for great packing material.


What a great idea! :tu

Headed your way, Billy. DC# 0307 1790 0005 7874 1803


----------



## scrapiron

Update...

Seanohue..............Received, Thank you!
field......................Received, Thank you!
tedrodgerscpa........Received, Thank you!
Sanitariumite..........Received, Thank you!
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......Received, Thank you!
jovenhut...............Received, Thank you!
DBall.....&#8230;.............Received, Thank you!
Smoked................replied
VegasSmoker........replied
woops....................DC #
CareP....................Received, Thank you!
The Dakotan...........Received, Thank you![/QUOTE]


----------



## Smoked

Sorry for taking so long. I'll post a DC tomorrow.


----------



## scrapiron

Smoked said:


> Sorry for taking so long. I'll post a DC tomorrow.


No worries.


----------



## Smoked

scrapiron said:


> No worries.


I got it out today. The tracking number was emailed to you when it was shipped. Let me know if you need it though. I forgot it on my desk at work.


----------



## scrapiron

Update...

Seanohue..............Received, Thank you!
field......................Received, Thank you!
tedrodgerscpa........Received, Thank you!
Sanitariumite..........Received, Thank you!
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......Received, Thank you!
jovenhut...............Received, Thank you!
DBall.....&#8230;.............Received, Thank you!
Smoked................DC #
VegasSmoker........replied
woops....................DC #
CareP....................Received, Thank you!
The Dakotan...........Received, Thank you!


----------



## Vegas Smoker

On its way...

D/C#0103 8555 7491 9120 6134


----------



## scrapiron

Update...

Seanohue..............Received, Thank you!
field......................Received, Thank you!
tedrodgerscpa........Received, Thank you!
Sanitariumite..........Received, Thank you!
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......Received, Thank you!
jovenhut...............Received, Thank you!
DBall.....&#8230;.............Received, Thank you!
Smoked................DC #
VegasSmoker........DC #
woops..................Received, Thank you!
CareP....................Received, Thank you!
The Dakotan...........Received, Thank you![/QUOTE]


----------



## scrapiron

Update...
Almost done here, Thanks for all the great smokes... Some I've had and many I've never tried. I will enjoy them all!
Thanks again!

Seanohue..............Received, Thank you!
field......................Received, Thank you!
tedrodgerscpa........Received, Thank you!
Sanitariumite..........Received, Thank you!
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................replied
reggiebuckeye.......Received, Thank you!
jovenhut...............Received, Thank you!
DBall.....&#8230;.............Received, Thank you!
Smoked................Received, Thank you!
VegasSmoker........Received, Thank you!
woops..................Received, Thank you!
CareP....................Received, Thank you!
The Dakotan...........Received, Thank you!


----------



## scrapiron

All Done...
Thanks again to everyone!

Seanohue..............Received, Thank you!
field......................Received, Thank you!
tedrodgerscpa........Received, Thank you!
Sanitariumite..........Received, Thank you!
scrapiron...............LUCKY DOG
jpa0741................Received, Thank you!The extras weren't neccesary
reggiebuckeye.......Received, Thank you!
jovenhut...............Received, Thank you!
DBall.....&#8230;.............Received, Thank you!
Smoked................Received, Thank you!
VegasSmoker........Received, Thank you!
woops..................Received, Thank you!
CareP....................Received, Thank you!
The Dakotan...........Received, Thank you!


----------

